# Powerpoint Equivalent for Puppy Linux?



## Briguy

Is there a Powerpoint Equivalent for Puppy Linux or can I run Powerpoint in it?


----------



## Carlton

OpenOffice has a Powerpoint equivalent.  You'll be able to read / write to PowerPoint and  can even set the options to save files with Powerpoints .ppt extension.


----------



## Briguy

Carlton said:


> OpenOffice has a Powerpoint equivalent.  You'll be able to read / write to PowerPoint and  can even set the options to save files with Powerpoints .ppt extension.



On open office it allows you to download for multiple platforms, which one should I download? Linux RPM or DEB?


----------



## Carlton

Not positive but think you'll have to compile it.  As far as I know, Puppy can't install RPM or DEB.


----------



## Briguy

Carlton said:


> Not positive but think you'll have to compile it.  As far as I know, Puppy can't install RPM or DEB.




I found that Chubby puppy has open office already on it. Even though it's a jump from 98MB(Linux Puppy) to 179MB I think it will run well on a 133mhz laptop. I hope. 


Chubby Puppy looks cool. I like it better then the Puppy Linux.


----------

